# 94 Altima Distributor oil leak



## john goudie (Jul 27, 2004)

I posted this in the new member forum but got no replies. Can anyone please help.

Could someone please tell me how to fix the distributor on my 94 Altima to prevent oil leaking from the cam covers into the camshaft angle sensor section of the distributor. Is there a seal that can be replaced, or is it just shaft wear that allows oil to enter the distributor?
Many thanks,
John


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

its a seal you have to replace, i just did it on mine a few months ago. Take it to a machanic, i think you can do it yourself, but its really hard. Besides that, i mine only cost me a few bucks, but the whole distributor on mine had to be replaced so that cost me out the wa-zoo. Anyway, get it there quick and have the replace the seal before any more damage is done.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

problem is, most of the time you replace that seal - it will leak again.


----------



## john goudie (Jul 27, 2004)

Is the seal under the cam angle sensor plate inside the distributor, or is it behind the offset drive "dog" on the distributor shalf where it connects with the end of the cam?

Thanks for the comments.

John


----------

